# Could you help?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if you could kindly donate something to help raise funds for Staffordshire rescue Scotlands online auction. All the money raised in the online auction will go towards helping Staffordshire bull terriers.

Aims of the charity 
* To give (within the charity's powers and resources) shelter and 
care to Staffordshire Bull Terriers. 
* To actively seek to rehome dogs who come into our care.

* To promote responsible ownership of domestic dogs.

* To encourage kindness and humanity in their treatment.

* To encourage neutering of all dogs and to assist financially, 
through our half price neutering scheme, those who are unable to 
fully meet the cost.

* To encourage the microchipping, regular vaccination, worming 
and neutering of pets.

* To be available when required to give advice and help concerning 
Staffordshire Bull Terriers in Scotland.
* Educate the public about this breed. 
* Lobby the ScottishParliament to control the indiscriminate breeding of dogs, in particular Staffordshire Bull Terriers.

Home - Staffordshire Rescue Scotland


----------

